# Failed First time IVF. What's the chance with FET



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

just had AF after IVF was due to test wed but no need now. Feel absolutely gutted, and angry. do these feelings ever go away?? We are going to go back in couple of months to do FET, but told fresh best and if that fails what chance is there of the frozen working. 

Sorry to sound all doom and gloom but thats how I feel today!!!!!

Has anyone gone from fresh -ve to frozen +ve


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi scrappy

so sorry you got a bfn hun,   plenty of people on here get bfp's from FET try to stay positive hun   

pam xx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Scrappy,
I am so sorry for your BFN  . 

I got a BFN a couple of weeks ago from my first ICSI/IVF and was gutted too, so I know exactly how you are feeling. I still feel sad, but am able to look to the future a little more positively these days. I didn't manage to get any frosties, so don't have any personal experience, but there are so many stories on here about success with FET after failure with IVF, so you still have a very good chance.

Good luck


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks, sure will feel better in few days. Should be grateful to have frosties, what are you going to do next?? How long do you think you'll leave it?


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Scrappy,
We have decided on another ICSI attempt asap. Frustratingly we can't get an appointment till October at my clinic (ARGC), as they are always so busy !  I will be chasing them for an earlier one on a regular basis !  I am hoping and praying it will work for me next time.

I hope you do feel better soon, getting over a BFN is very hard, so don't beat yourself up for feeling down, you need time to grieve, its part of the healing process. I found that going into work just made me feel more depressed, especially when hearing about babies or seeing pg women.  I have a week off this week, and am feeling much happier, doing things I want to do (shopping, gardening, nothing).


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

Good luck with trying to get earlier appt. Feel bit better today, went back to work. Busy is best Eh! Shopping is good too. Maybe talk to you on 2ww soon.


----------

